# Where Is The Date Code on a '67 GTO Carb?



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone please tell me where to look for the date code on a 1967 GTO 4 speed Rochester QuadraJet carb No. 7027263 WD?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The carb number on a '67 Q-Jet should be in a blue, aluminum disc set into the side of the carb. I may be incorrect, but to my knowledge, '67 carbs dont have the stamping that your photo shows. I can't get out to look at mine right now........Randy can probably shed some light on this one..........


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a link for decoding quads, the date will be a 4 digit julian date code if produced by Rochester;

Quad Number Code


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks 05GTO. Much appreciated.


----------

